# MAC 3516 fuel tank and bar bolt removal?



## dave6405 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am down to the fuel tank on the chainsaw. Do I have to remove the flywheel to get the tank off? I don't want to break any more hard to find parts. Also any source for 2 bar mounting bolts. They are sq. headed 1/4-28 x 1 5/8 long


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

dave6405 said:


> I am down to the fuel tank on the chainsaw. Do I have to remove the flywheel to get the tank off? I don't want to break any more hard to find parts. Also any source for 2 bar mounting bolts. They are sq. headed 1/4-28 x 1 5/8 long



Dave try this site,(http://arboristsite.com) look under chain saw.It may be of help to you. Snowball


----------



## WiCkEd-cLoWn (Sep 29, 2005)

hey I have a mac 3516 its my favorate saw runs like a champ but yesterday the new guy that works for me over tightened the dam chain and chewed up my sprocket and striped my chain tighner. I was searchin online today had a rough time findin the right parts but i found them and ordered them and was wandering the best way to remove and replace the sprocket without damageing anything because oviously i cant just put a wrench on the nut and loosen it without the engine spining.


----------

